# Reducing Tank Flow ...



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

In the past I have had large tanks and as a resuult large filters and flow. I still have some of those filters ...

Here's my problem ...

I am only allowed to have a 10 Gallon tank. I believe it would be agreed that one cannot have too much filtration on a given tank. But the flow produced by these filters in such a small tank ...WOW!!!

I want to change over to a canister filter...

Now for the Question ....

How can one reduce the flow on the canister filter? 
I was thinking about gating the filter (puting a valve on either the input side or the output side). 

If this would work which side would be best?

Thanks for lookin'

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can use a spray bar, and that will reduce the flow of a canister filter.

Most Eheim canister filters come with double tap connectors (or quick disconnects), and these can be "gated" (i.e. a valve can be partially closed to reduce flow). This is best done on the output side, as you don't want to restrict water flow into the canister filter (risking that it may dry out, etc).


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

All Eheim Ecco canister filters come with shut-off valves that allow you to adjust the flow of the input and output. For a 10 gallon tank, I would get the Eheim Ecco 2232.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I ran an XP1 on my 10gal and was happy with it. Flow was strong but my dwarf rasporas and shrimp didn't mind.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I ran an XP1 on my 10gal and was happy with it. Flow was strong but my dwarf rasporas and shrimp didn't mind.


I plan to have Glowlight Tetra (Hemigrammus erythrozonus). From everything I know about them they prefer calmer waters.

So I have some concerns about the flow.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I ran an XP1 on my 10gal and was happy with it. Flow was strong but my dwarf rasporas and shrimp didn't mind.


i remember when i first got my xp1 and put it in my 10 gallon.... the danios loved it, but it was a pain for the plants. simple solution though is a spray bar turned towards the back of the glass, if the surface agitates too much, then angle it down slightly and reduce flow a bit as to not cause most of the plants to push towards the glass.

plus the spray bar angled down slightly works great when feeding the co2 into the intake

heres what my 10g looked prior to me getting my 27 and the wife wanting it for a plantless guppy tank *shudder*


----------



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

If you will put a valve, put it on output side, not input, to prevent cavitation.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I got it ...










This is the valve Im plan to use on the return side of the cabister filter (output). It will be placed before a spray bar so that I can have the best control of flow possible.

Thnks for all of your help.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I used a lily pipe for the output and the tank was heavily planted, so there were plenty of places for the fish to get out of the flow if they wanted. I think glowlight tetras would be fine.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I used a lily pipe for the output and the tank was heavily planted, so there were plenty of places for the fish to get out of the flow if they wanted. I think glowlight tetras would be fine.


First ...

Nice tank.

But those lily pipes are way out of my budget.

I have thought about them before.

Thanks again.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine are DIY acrylic. Fishman89 made mine, IDK if he's still making them or not? No way I'd buy the glass ones... they'd only last a day in my house ROFL


----------



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

wespastor said:


> But those lily pipes are way out of my budget.


You can DIY, as I did out of plastic bottle. Looks not so nice but it works, meanwhile I'm saving money for a brandmade one...


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Elohim_Meth said:


> You can DIY, as I did out of plastic bottle. Looks not so nice but it works, meanwhile I'm saving money for a brandmade one...


 
Got pix and instruction for that DIY lily pipe?

Thanks for sharing.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Mikess (Apr 1, 2010)

wespastor said:


> Got pix and instruction for that DIY lily pipe?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...



Here is a DIY lily.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/99443-diy-lily-pipe-nano-tank.html


----------



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

Here is mine:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very MacGyver-esque.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i use a 2213 on my 5.5 shrimp tank with no problem. i just keep the flow tuned back a little, and keep it directed in such a way that she shrimp arent fighting for there lives to stay on the bottom.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Elohim_Meth said:


> Here is mine:


Well like you said it not pretty ... but the price is right down my ally. 

That's for the in take, but what about the water going back into the tank? or do I have it wrong?

I have seen those in picture where there is a nice funnel as it is being used as a surface skimmer which lead me to conclude that it was for the filter intake tube.

Thanks for sharin'.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

No, lilypipe is on the output, it spreads the water flow more evenly than a spray bar could do, thus reducing velocity of the flow. I've never heard of a lilypipe being used as a surface skimmer.
For the intake I have standard intake strainer included in my canister filter set.


----------

